# Guitar players, a moment please



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Evening all,

Anyone got experience of playing the below Fender Telecaster (Special Edition HH Flame Top)










After your thoughts if you have...

Ta!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

I rarely see a Tele with HH configuration ! Congrats mate !


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

No personal experience, but with a mahogany string through body, set neck and humbuckers it's not going to have that twangy tele sound, more of a warm and fat Les Paul tone. Looks damn nice!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

sprocketser said:


> I rarely see a Tele with HH configuration ! Congrats mate !


Not got one yet  Am hoping the recipe of tonewoods and hardware gives me what I want....which leads me onto....



Jem said:


> No personal experience, but with a mahogany string through body, set neck and humbuckers it's not going to have that twangy tele sound, more of a warm and fat Les Paul tone. Looks damn nice!


That's my thinking, it would be to replace my Les Paul which I sold a while ago. Never did get on with the fat 50's neck it had, and I disliked the obtrusive heal that restricted upper fret access. The more familiar Fender necks appeal to me, as does the recipe of wood/hardware to give an approximation of the LP sound 

It'd be a partner to my Sambora Stratocaster which I love, but I need that fat humbucker in the neck position and I don't want to modify my Strat. It'd also kill two birds with one stone, my want of a Tele and the fat LP type sound at a fraction of the price of a Les Paul.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Better get in touch with Warmoth & have them make yourself the body & neck that you really want .


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I did think of making a Parts-o-caster but my soldering skills leave a little to be desired  Granted, I put a set of DiMarzios into my Jackson without too much issue, but I wouldn't trust myself on a main guitar


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Now you can have solder less pickups / pots whatever I guess , or have someone in the know doing it for you mate .


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

If I did go that route, I'd pay a luthier to put it together and set it up, may go have a look at their bodies now......*hides bank cards*

Hmm.. Definitely cheaper to buy the Fender, but...


Model:
Telecaster®
Scale:
25-1/2 in.
Carved Top:
Yes
Orientation:
Right Handed
$0.00
Wood:

Core:
Mahogany
$260.00
Front Laminate:
Flame Maple
$150.00

Control Cavity:
Rear Rout
$0.00
Pickup Rout:
Humbucker (Wood Mount) - None - Humbucker (Wood Mount)
$0.00
Control Rout:
$45.00

Volume 1 (LP®)
Volume 2 (LP®)
Tone 1 (LP®)
Tone 2 (LP®)
Upper Toggle Hole (LP®)

Bridge Type:
Hardtail
$0.00
Bridge Rout:
Recessed TOM-Staggered Strings
$0.00
Jack Rout:
3/4" (19mm) Side Jack Hole
$0.00
Neck Pocket:
Tele® Shape
$0.00
Mounting Holes:
Standard 4 Bolt
$0.00
Contours:

Contoured Heel
$35.00
Tummy Cut
$15.00

Binding Top:
Black Binding
$110.00
Top Finish:
Amber Dye
$250.00
Back Finish:
Transparent Amber
$0.00
Subtotal$865.00
Hardware
Neck Pickup:
'59 Model
$78.00
Bridge Pickup:
Pearly Gates
$101.25
Control:
Flat Top Knob, Black
$4.50
Control:
Flat Top Knob, Black
$4.50
Control:
Flat Top Knob, Black
$4.50
Control:
Flat Top Knob, Black
$4.50
Control:
LP Toggle Switch, Straight, Black
$11.50
Bridge:
Tone Pros Tune o Matic, Black
$69.75
Input Jack:
Square Side Jack Plate, Black
$6.50
Neck Screws:
Neck Screw, Set of 2+2 for Contoured Heel, Black
$3.00
Strap Holders:
Schaller Strap Locks, Pair, Black
$17.25
String Ferrules:
Guitar String Ferrule, Black
$5.52
Front String Ferrules:
Top String Ferrules, Set of 6, Black
$3.75
Subtotal$314.52
Add Items To Cart
Price:
$1,179.52


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Sooo, my latest purchase arrived today, a Gibson Les Paul Studio in Alpine White...not the Telecaster  498T and 490R pups and the 60's profile neck. Tone MONSTER, especially with the coil taps which add a lovely bit of clarity to the top end without sacrificing the beef. Going to dye the granadillo fretboard, as it is a bit on the light side for my taste.

Gave her a good spanking tonight to see what she can do, and I love her already 










:rock::rock:

I may for ****s and giggles get a carbon fibre pick guard made for her.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Never had a Tele with that pick up configuration but tele's are an absolute dream to play on. One of my favourite designs. I was never really a fan of the LP wide kneck although I know a lot are although a nice LP you have there


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Guitarjon said:


> Never had a Tele with that pick up configuration but tele's are an absolute dream to play on. One of my favourite designs. I was never really a fan of the LP wide kneck although I know a lot are although a nice LP you have there


I would have got the Tele, but nobody within a sensible distance had one or would be prepared to get one for me to try, and I didn't want to chance it tbh. I know I liked the LP with the 60s neck  And thanks


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

If your going to spend a lot of money on a guitar then your definately worth going and trying some. Not a sensible idea but I'd be toying with a new guitar whilst at uni. I'd been out drinking with my mates one day (Day time session) and randomly decided to go to a guitarshop with my mate who is also a guitar player - in the same band. I had never had a real fender strat but had also seen some other nice guitars so I ended up talking to the shop owner and saying what I liked to play and my style he reccomended me a burns for what I wanted at the time. I asked him why not the more expensive fender strat (was around 800 pounds) so he let me try it. To be honest I found the 400 pounds burns a much nicer guitar all round. It also had coil caps to give a bit more versatility. He talked himself out of an additional 400 pounds and I bought a guitar I didn't need. If I was to buy a fender it would be a tele though as I loved my old tele strat. I wish I'd never got rid now. Always wanted to do it up and respaint it candy apple red.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

My Sambora Strat is CAR, and is easily the best playing guitar I have ever owned...plays like butter!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

So with him seemingly out of Bon Jovi will you be looking for a Phil X strat or whatever he plays?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Negative! I actually prefer Richies solo material to anything Bon Jovi have ever put out. I actually only ever got the Strat because it was a bargain (£250) and it had the hardware I was looking for. I'd have got (or had built) a similar spec Strat anyway, signature or otherwise 

I also can't stand Phil X so would actively avoid anything he put out anyway


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Not had the chance to shine in BJ for a long long time has he and can understand that could be why he's out despite JBJ blaming the booze. A lot of people can't stand his new cd Aftermath.…but i think it's better than jovi,s latest.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

dcj said:


> Not had the chance to shine in BJ for a long long time has he and can understand that could be why he's out despite JBJ blaming the booze. A lot of people can't stand his new cd Aftermath.…but i think it's better than jovi,s latest.


With you on that. There was maybe one good track on the latest Bon Jovi album, a couple of good ones from Richies. Stranger In This Town was a monster of an album packed with hits, but then again so was Undiscovered Soul. Both of them show how his style has evolved with age and experience of life, and show a mindblowing range of style and feel.

In my honest opinion, I've always thought Richie had the better voice too, but John is a superb frontman, that cannot be denied. Richie has indeed had his demons, that is a fact, but what baffles me at the moment is his dabbling in fashion, I mean come on, he's sold over 100 million albums....he doesn't need to sell a few shirts and what not.


----------

